# زكــــــــا



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2013)

*زكــــــــا*​
*«فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت إذ هو أيضًا ابن إبراهيم»*​
* (لو 19  :  9).*​
 



*مقدمة* 

لست أعلم مدى صحة هذا التقليد الذي يقول إن زكا عاش إلى آخريات حياته يخرج كل صباح عند شروق الشمس ليتمشى بين الحقول، ثم يعود ناعم البال هاديء الفكر، وقد تعجبت زوجته من هذه العادة، فانسلت وراءه ذات صباح، فإذا بها تراه يذهب إلى شجرة الجميز العتيدة ويقف هنيهة تحتها، ثم يأخذ جرة ماء ويسقيها، بعد أن يقلع الأعشاب التي حولها، وينظر بين الفروع إلى المكان الذي كان فيه عندما مر به الرب، قد يكون هذا مجرد تقليد أو صورة تتحدث عن نقطة التحول في حياة ذلك الرجل القديم، الذي تخطى عقبات متعددة، وكان على العكس من الشاب الغني الذي وقف المال عثرة قاسية في طريقه، فإذا كنا في دراسة سابقة رأينا المال يتغلب على إنسان جاء فرحًا إلى المسيح، ومضى حزينًا، فإننا نرى الآن الصورة العكسية لإنسان يبدو أن كل ماله وثروته لم تحقق له البهجة والفرح حتى التقى بالمسيح وقبله فرحًا!! هل لنا أن نتابع هذه القصة لعلنا نخرج منها بالعظات البالغات فيما يلي : 

*زكا من هو* 

لا أستطيع أن أذهب مذهب دين بلامبتر الذي تصور أن زكا كان ولابد ذلك العشار الذي قرع على صدره في الهيكل، وهو يقول :  «اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطيء» لكننا في الوقت نفسه نستطيع أن نؤكد أن زكا كان يهوديًا إذ هو ابن إبراهيم بالجسد قبل أن يكون بالروح، وليس أمميًا كما تصور البعض، والاسم زكا يعني «نقي» ولعله يكشف عن أن أبوي زكا كانا تقيين، وأنهما أطلقا عليه هذا الاسم على أمل أن يحيا حياة النقاوة والاستقامة والشرف، ومن العجيب أن الاسم قد يكون شهادة للانسان أو شهادة عليه، فكم أطلق الناس على رجل اسم «شريف» ولكنه عاش حياته في مستنقع من الأوحال والدنايا، أو «كريم» ولكنه كان في غاية البخل، أو «عبد المسيح» فكان عبدًا للعالم والخطية والفساد والشيطان، ولعلها النعمة وحدها هي التي ترد للاسم معناه، كانسيمس الذي يشير اسمه إلى النفع، ولم يكن نافعًا حتى جاء إلي المسيح وأضحى نافعًا!! وقد كان اسم زكا يدعو للسخرية، حتى تحرر من أثقال فساده وشره وأضحى ابنًا لإبراهيم، ومن المتصور أنه كان غنيًا قبل أن يصبح رئيسًا للعشارين، إذ لا يعطي هذا المنصب لمفلس أو فقير بل يعطي في العادة للشخص المليء الذي يمكنه أن يدفع مقدمًا ما يطلب منه عن المدينة أو القطاع الذي يأخذ توكيلاً لجمع الضرائب، فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا نقدر أن نتصور مقدار الثروة الهائلة التي كانت بين يديه، بعد أن أصبح عشارًا أو رئيسًا للعشارين، والمال كالاسم يمكن أن يكون نقمة أو نعمة، فإذا كان قد انتهى في قصة الشاب الغني إلى أن يتحدث المسيح عن عسر دخول المتكلين على الأموال إلى ملكوت الله، فإنه من الجانب الآخر يمكن أن يكون واحدًا من أعظم الأدوات لخدمة السيد في الأرض!! وزكا على هذا الأساس - لم يكن شخصًا عاديًا مغمورًا، بل كان من أظهر الشخصيات في مدينة أريحا، ومن الواضح أنه كان يتميز بقوة العزيمة التي إذا قطعت برأي، تسرع إليه دون أن تبالي بآراء الآخرين، والعشار الذي يتعامل مع المال، لابد أن يكون حازمًا، لا يهتز أمام دموع أو يفزع من تهديد، وحتى ضحكات الناس أو سخريتهم لا تغير من وجهة نظره أو تعطل سعيه حتى لو سار راكضًا في الطريق، وصاعدًا إلى الجميزة، ومن الواضح أنه كان من ذلك  النوع الملتهب العاطفة الذي لا يتوانى أو يتراخى في الوصول إلى هدفه، بل هو الإنسان ذو الحمية والغيرة لإتمام ما يعتمل في صدره أو ويهجس في خاطره، ومع أنه لم يكن صغيرًا في السن على الأغلب، إلا أننا نراه يركض ركض الصبيان في الطريق ليتسلق الجميزة، والقصة تكشف أكثر من ذلك عن أنه كان كريمًا غير شحيح، ومن الحق أنه سعد برغبة المسيح في الدخول إلى بيته، فلم يكن مغلول اليد في استخدام المال!

على أن زكا مع هذا كله كان يهوديًا مرتدًا، ومع أنه من غير المتصور أن ماله كان حرامًا، لأنه لو كان كذلك كان من المستحيل عليه أن يرد أربعة أضعاف لمن وشى بهم بعد أن يعطي نصف أمواله للمساكين، لكن العشار على أي حال كان مكروهًا، وهو المثل الظاهر في الارتداد حتى إنه يعتبر دائمًا مرادفًا للخطاة «العشارين والخطاة» وقد كان مرتدًا لأنه كان أداة المستعمر الوثني، ولعله كان كلما مر بمكان بصق الناس من خلفه لاعلان اشمئزازهم من الرجل، مهما كان ظاهر الثراء واسع النفوذ، والعشار في العادة هو ذلك الإنسان الذي يطوح بمعتقداته وتراثه الديني في سبيل المال، كما يفعل المرتشي أو تفعل الفاسقة، أو كما يجلس المقامرون في حلبة الميسر أو كما يفعل اللصوص الذي يقطعون الطريق لسلب الآخرين، هكذا كان العشارون في نظر أنفسهم وفي نظر الآخرين!! وقد كان الظلم هو الشائع في حياتهم إلى الدرجة التي قيل معها  إن روما أقامت تمثالاً لعشار، لأنه هو وحده الذي كان في التاريخ يحصل الجباية دون قسوة أو ظلم، وكان يستحيل على أي يهودي يراعي الذمة أو الشرف أو الأمانة أو الدين، أن يقبل أن يكون عشارًا، وبالأولى رئيسًا للعشارين، وقد أجاز التلمود الكذب على ثلاثة اللص والقاتل والعشار!! 

*زكا والعقبات في الطريق إلى المسيح* 

من الواضح أن زكا رغم كل ما كان يتمتع به، لم يكن سعيدًا، ولم يكن للفرح سبيل إلى قلبه قبل نزوله من شجرة الجميز حيث قبل يسوع «فرحاً» كان الفرح هو العملة الصعبة التي لم يحصل عليها كعشار وجابي ضرائب، وهو صورة للإنسان البعيد عن الله، والذي يحاول أن يعثر - دون جدوى - على بديل للشركة الإلهية!! ترى ماذا كان يحس به، أهو الرغبة في العودة إلى حياة الطفولة النقية عندما كان «نقيًا» في أحضان أمه قبل أن تلوثه الشرور والخطية، أهي ذكريات أمه وأبيه في البيت القديم الذي كان يملؤه سلام الله.. ما أكثر الذين يشتهون أن يعودوا إلى أحضان أمهاتهم، بعد أن تقدموا في الحياة، ونالوا أعظم الحظوظ في نظر الناس، ولكنهم مع ذلك لم يأخذوا شيئًا يماثل الضمير المستريح الهادئ النقي الذي عرفوه في مطلع الحياة وبكور الأيام،... أم أن زكا لم يكن مستريحًا لأنه أحس ثقل المال على كتفيه؟!...  سئل أحد أصحاب الملايين عما إذا كان مستريحًا بثروته الهائلة، فأجاب :  وكيف أستريح وثقل المال على كتفي يسقني إلى الأرض، أهي المسئوليات ومشاغل المال التي لا تريح البتة صاحبها، بل تجعله نهب القلق والمخاوف والوساوس!! أم هو الإحساس بأنه مهما جمع الإنسان من ثروة أو مال، فإنه لن يأكل أكثر من سعة بطنه حتى ولو وضعت أمامه أطنان من الطعام، وإن العليل ولو كان غنيًا، لن يأخذ مما يوضع أمامه شيئًا ونفسه زاهدة عن كل شيء!! أم هو الضيق بالعمل الذي يقوم به فلربما ظلم يتيمًا صرخ إليه دون جدوى، أو أرملة استرحمته فلم يرحم، وذهب كلاهما من أمام عينيه، ولكن الصرخة التي سمعها مازالت تدوي في أذنيه وتقض مضجعه وتسلبه راحته! أم هو الإحساس بأن السعادة في الحياة شيء أعمق من ذلك بكثير لم يعرفه حتى أكتشف السراب الذي عاش يتوهم وجوده كرئيس للعشارين!! أم هو كراهية الناس له واحتقارهم إياه، حتى المنافقون الذين يصانعونه كانت منافقتهم كأنها المطارق التي تهوى على رأسه وتزلزل كيانه!! إن الحياة في الواقع أبعد وأعمق وأعلى من مجرد حصول الإنسان على ثروة الدنيا، ونفوذ العالم، واقتدار الماديات مهما كانت أهميتها!! وقد أحس زكا بهذا كله، وهو في طريقه إلى رؤية المسيح!!

أراد زكا أن يرى المسيح ولكن الطريق كان مسدودًا أمامه، بجماهير الناس المتلاحمة أمام هذا القصير الذي لا يستطيع أن يشق الزحام، لم يكن زكا قصيرًا في قامته فحسب، بل كان في كل شيء أقصر من أن يصل إلى فوق، أمسكت به شروره وخطاياه وآثامه لترده إلى أسفل، وكلما حاول الاقتراب إلى الله، نهض أمامه الماضي المرعب ليقذف به إلى بالوعة اليأس، لم يعد يملك الضمير الذي بلا عثرة من نحو الله والناس، وأضحت خطاياه تكبله وتذله وتطأطيء رأسه!! وكان قصيرًا أمام الناس، أمام كراهيتهم الواضحة والمتعمدة عندما يحاول بقامته القصيرة أن ينفذ بينهم، فيتلاحقون حتى لا يعطوه أدنى منقذ بينهم، وهو قصير على أي حال أمام سخريتهم وحقدهم فهو لا يستطيع بسمعته وأعماله أن يجد بينهم طريقًا إلى حياة أفضل وأكمل، وهو قصير أمام نفسه إذ هو غني وصاحب نفوذ وكرامة ومركز، وقد صنعت هذه جميعها حاجزًا عاليًا من الصعب أن يقفز ويتجاوزه في الطريق إلى المسيح!!

على أنه من الواضح أنه مهما يكن الطريق مسدودًا أو الحواجز متماسكة، فإن الله في العادة يمكن أن يمد يد المعونة لأي إنسان راغب في التغلب على الحواجز، فالقصير يمكن أن يصل إلى طول يتجاوز الفارع في الطول، ... لقد جعل الله على جانب الطريق شجرة من الجميز يمكن ان تعطيه ما يتجاوز به قصره، والطبيعة كما قال أحدهم :  يمكن أن تمد يد المساعدة لمن يرغب في أن يقف إلى جانب الله، وسيخلق الله لنا كافة الظروف المساعدة والمعضدة لنتجاوز القصر الذي تسببه الخطية في حياتنا!! وعندما تكون هناك إرادة فلابد أن يكون هناك طريق مفتوح، وقد استجمع زكا إرادته، ولم يعد يبصر أمامه سوى شيء واحد، رؤية المسيح، فلم يعد يبالي بضحك الناس أو سخريتهم من رجل شيخ يركض في الطريق، أو يتسلق الشجرة، لقد صمم أن يرى يسوع، فأصم أذنه عن أي صوت يمكن أن يرتفع، وأغمض عينيه عن أي حاجز يمكن أن يحجب هذه الرؤية. 

*زكا والمسيح في بيته* 

عندما سئل أحد رجال الله القديسين كيف وجد المسيح!؟ أجاب :  أنا لم أجده قط، إنه هو الذي وجدني! ونحن نسأل من الذي وجد الآخر زكا أم المسيح، لقد ذهب زكا مدفوعًا بعاطفة مهما كانت قوية لكنها على أي حال قاصرة، ومهما كانت جميلة، فلقد كانت في المعنى الصحيح ناقصة، كان كل هم زكا أن يرى يسوع من هو!!  

أو بعبارة أخرى إنه حب الاستطلاع لشخص سمع عنه ولا شك، ودفعته الرغبة في أن يراه من فوق شجرة على الطريق، وشجر الجميز شجر دائم الأخضرار كثير الورق، ومن السهل على أي إنسان أن يرى الآخرين دون أن يراه أحد، وعلى وجه الخصوص إذا كان قصيرًا محدود الحجم، ونحن لا نظن أن زكا كان يطمع في أكثر من ذلك، لكن المسيح - على العكس - كان يريد ما هو أعمق وأكثر وأجل!! كان يريد أن يجد زكا، لذلك يتطلع إلى فوق، ويحدثه عن فرصة طويلة لا عن نظرة عابرة، ويناديه باسمه، إنها الخطوة الأولى دائمًا من السيد، وهي الخطوة التي يجدنا فيها، ويأخذنا من وسط الجماهير لنصبح له على حدة، فإذا بدا أن زكا هو الذي ذهب، فإن الحقيقة هي أن السيد في تخطيطه الأبدي الصحيح هو الذي جاء، ولهذا قال السيد :  «لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء» (لو 19 : 10) إن زكا صورة للنفس البشرية التي نزل المسيح من مجده السماوي، لكي يأتي إليها، تطلع إلى الأعالي، ومد بصرك إلى ما وراء النجوم البعيدة، إن عبقرية الإنسان التي مكنته من أن يصل إلى القمر ليقف دقائق أو ساعات أو أيامًا، وهو أقرب كوكب إلى الأرض، فماذا يمكن أن يقال لو أن رحلة الإنسان إلى الله يجب أن تتم بأن يصعد إلى ما وراء الكواكب التي يأتي ضوءها إلينا في آلاف السنين الضوئية، كلنا شريد في الأرض وهائم على وجهه، وننام في صحراء دنيانا لنرى المنظر العجيب الذي أبصره يعقوب في السلم التي تربط الأرض بالسماء، والله على رأس السلم.... بل إنه هو السلم، وقد نزل إلينا لكي نستطيع الوصول إلية!!  

ومن اللازم أن ندرك أن المسيح قد جاء لخلاص الهالك :  «لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك» ونحن نسأل لماذا لم يقل :  «من قد هلك؟ يعتقد البعض أن الكلمة «ما» إشارة إلى الجنس البشري كله الذي هلك وضاع، والمسيح قد جاء لخلاص هذا الجنس، كما يحتمل أنها تشير إلى النفس البشرية ذاتها، والتي ضاعت وهلكت، وسواء كان المعنى المقصود هو الجنس البشري بأكمله، أو كل نفس بشرية على حدة، فإن الحقيقة هي أن الإنسان خلقه الله أساسًا ليكون نافعًا ومفيدًا وموجودًا لمجد الله في الحياة، لكن الإنسان كجنس أو نفس ضاع وهلك، وقد يقول الناس عندما يرون حركاته على المسرح البشري، وتمثيله لرواية الحياة الضاحكة أو الباكية، إنه إنسان عظيم، وتقول الحقيقة الصارخة، إنه بالحري إنسان ضائع مفقود، يستوي في ذلك الفريسي والعشار الخاطئ! والحقيقة التي تدعو إلى العجب أنه كان يوجد بمدينة أريحا اثنا عشر ألف كاهن، ولم يختر المسيح بيتًا عند هؤلاء جميعًا ليقضي ليلته في أريحا، لقد كان الكهنة كزكا سواء بسواء في حاجتهم إلى يسوع المسيح، كانت أريحا مدينة اللعنة، ومع أن ظاهر المدينة كان رائعًا وجميلاً، وقد دخلها المسيح في ساعة الأصيل قبيل غروب شمس يوم الجمعة، آخر جمعة في حياة المسيح قبل الصليب، وتلونت الحياة في أريحا بلون الربيع، وأريحا بلد الرائحة العطرة، واسمها مشتق من الرائحة، وقد دعاها يوسيفوس الفردوس الصغير، هناك زرعت الأشجار الباسقة والأزهار اليانعة، وكانت أشجار النخيل والجميز والبلسان والأشجار العطرية الرائحة، تحوط بالمدينة وتعانقها، وعند هبوب ريح النهار كانت عطورها تنتشر إلى مسافات بعيدة حتى تبلغ البحر، في هذه المدينة التقى زكا بالمسيح، وما أبعد الفرق بين لقاء يسوع بزكا، ولقاء يشوع بعخان بن كرمي، ومع أن التجربة في كلتا الحالين واحدة، إذ أنها تتعلق بالمال، لكن تجربة  كانت أقسى وأشنع، كانت تجربة عخان تجربة يغلب فيها عنصر المفاجأة، أما تجربة زكا فكانت مع سبق الإصرار، رأى عخان الذهب فلمع أمام عينيه، وعاش زكا سنوات طويلة يلمع الذهب أمامه!! ومع ذلك فقد دان يشوع الخطية بقسوة وعنف، ورفع يسوع نيرها عن الساقط تحتها! وتحضرنا هنا أقوال دكتور ما كارتني عندما قال :  «إن شجرة الجميز التي تسلقها زكا في ذلك اليوم من الربيع في مدينة أريحا، أضحت واحدة من أعظم المنابر في تاريخ الكنيسة، إنها تعظنا أولا عظة عن قوة الرحمة، وهذا ما كسب به المسيح زكا، فلنفرض أنه توقف عند الشجرة قليلاً وهو ينظر إلى زكا ثم قال له :  «يا ابن الشطان يا من طحنت المساكين وشردت اليتامى والأرامل في الشوارع كيف تنجو من دينونة جهنم! إن المسيح يعرف متى يدين ومتى يبدو قاسيًا ومتى يخلص!! لكنه لم يفعل هنا هذا!! إنه يجد أمامه رجلاً فيه الأمل في المجيء إلى الله، ولو قسا عليه لفقده إلى الأبد!! كلنا يعلم الأسطورة القديمة عن الريح والشمس، عندما حدث النزاع بينهما في قدرتهما على نزع سترة رجل يلبسها، وهبت الريح وشدت السترة، والرجل يجمعها حول نفسه أكثر كلما زادت شدة الريح، وسطعت الشمس وبدأت ترسل حرارتها بلطف وعمق إلى أن جاءت اللحظة التي انتزع الرجل معها سترته من شدة الحر، ونحن يمكننا أن نأخذ طريقة الشمس، وهي الطريقة التي استعملها يسوع المسيح في الترفق بزكا وبقيادته إلى الخلاص!! أجل! فهذا حق لقد رأى المسيح في زكا ما لم يره في نفسه، لقد رأى فيه المسيح «ابن إبراهيم» والمسيح لا يقصد ابن إبراهيم بالجسد، بل ابنه بالروح والحياة والسلوك الحسن، لقد رأى الماسة اللامعة في قلب الفحم الأسود، ومع أنه ليس من عادة المسيح أن يدعو نفسه إلى بيت إنسان قبل أن يدعوه هذا الإنسان ويلح في دعوته، لكن المسيح دعا نفسه إلى بيت زكا، إذ أن الذي عرف نثنائيل تحت التينة، عرف زكا فوق الجميزة أيضًا، وكانت أعماقه ومكشوفة أمام السيد، كان زكا حتى تلك اللحظة يركض ليرى المسيح، وهو في حقيقة حاله يركض هاربًا من تعاسته وشقاوة قلبه، وعندما دعاه السيد كانت هذه الدعوة العجيبة بمثابة دعوة للفرح :  «فأسرع ونزل وقبله فرحًا» ومن المؤكد أن زكا في كل حياته السابقة لم يتذوق فرحًا كالذي عرفه في ذلك اليوم العظيم، يوم تجديد حياته، وانتقاله من الظلمة إلى النور العجيب، وفي الحقيقة لا يوجد فرح على الأرض يداني أو يقترب من فرح الحياة الجديدة مع الله، ولو أنك أعطيت زكا مال أريحا بأكملها، بل مال الإمبراطورية الرومانية كلها، لما وجد الفرح الذي لا ينطق به ومجيد، والذي هو فرح الخلاص.  

على أن الدعوة أيضًا كانت دعوة إلى الحياة الجديدة التي ظهر برهانها في الحال، في قطع كل علاقة بالماضي القديم الآثم، «فوقف زكا وقال للرب ها أنا يارب أعطي نصف أموالي للمساكين وإن كنت قد وشيت بأحد أرد أربعة أضعاف» (لو 19  :  8)، ومن المهم أن نذكر أن إيمان زكا لم يكن إيمانًا نظريًا كإيمان ذاك الذي خرج من اجتماع من اجتماعات النهضة فرحًا ومسرورًا، والتقى به في اليوم التالي صديق ليقول له :  يا جورج سمعت أنك تمتعت بالخلاص بالأمس، قال :  نعم!! فقال له :  إذًا أعطني الدين الذي لي عليك!! فأجاب :  لقد سامحني الله به، كما سامحني بالخطايا التي اقترفتها!! كان زكا يعلم أن الحياة الجديدة ينبغي أن تنهض لحساب النفس حسابًا دقيقًا، فإن كان قد وشى بأحد، فإنه يرد أربعة أضعاف!! لم يوجد شخص كان يجسر أن يتهم هاجنز البقال بقلة الأمانة، ولكنه - على عكس الجميع - رأى نفسه كذلك، كان في حانوته قسم لبيع المحار كان يفتحه ويقدمه للآكلين، وقد جاءه كاتبه يخبره أن عميلهم أرسل ضمن البضاعة برميلين منه، ولم يقيد ثمنها في فاتورة الحساب، وقال هاجنز إنه لابد أن يقيدهما في الدفعة التالية، وجاءت هذه الدفعة وما بعدها دون أن تأتي إشارة إلى ثمن البرميلين، وقد تصادف أن حضر إلى البلدة واعظ مقتدر، وامتلأ المكان بالحاضرين، ورؤي هاجنز عند المنبر باكيًا، وقد وقف يطلب الصلاة من أجله، دون أن يجد الراحة، وهذه كلماته، لقد وقف برميلان من المحار بيني وبين المسيح أسبوعين طويلين، كنت مقتنعًا بخطيئتي وصليت، وصلى معي آخرون، وعلمت أنه يجب أن أدفع ثمنها ولكن كبريائي وقفت حائلاً بيني وبين إظهار نفسي سارقًا لعميلي النيويوركي، وكاد البرميلان يحدراني إلى الجحيم، وفي صباح يوم - وكنت قد صارعت الليل كله- سرت نحو المكتب قبل الفطور، وكتبت شيكًا بالثمن، وعندئذ امتلأ قلبي بسلام لم أعرفه، وشعرت أن سيدي غفر لي ذنبي، ... من طريف ما يذكر أن أحد المرسلين في أفريقيا الجنوبية، وكان قد افتتح مدرسة، جاءته فتاة ذات يوم وأعطته شلنين ونصف، وقالت له هذه دراهمك فأجابها :  كلا ليس لي عليك شيء... قالت إني مدينة لك وسأريك كيف. إنك وعدت في الامتحان العمومي بنصف شلن لمن يكتب أحسن نموذج على اللوحة، وأنا قدمت لوحتى، وأخذت المبلغ، ومع أن واحدة أخرى هي التي كتبته لي، وبالأمس كنت أقرأ قول زكا :  إن كنت قد وشيت بأحد أرد أربعة أضعاف، وها أناو قد أخذت منك المبلغ أرده مع أربعة أضعاف!!..  

من الواضح أن نعمة الله العظيمة، ظهرت في ذلك التحول العجيب في مشاعر زكا تجاه المال، لقد كان المال أول الأمر معبوده الذي من أجله ارتد عن الإيمان، وسار شوطه البعيد في خدمة الرومان إلى أن أصبح لاعشارًا فحسب، بل رئيسيًا للعشارين، لكنه بعد ذلك ذهب إلى النقيض، فترك نصف أمواله للمساكين، ومن النصف الآخر سدد ما كان قد أخذه ظلمًا أو وشاية بالآخرين، فماذا بقى له، وهو يطوح بالمال على هذا الأسلوب!.. إنه يذكرنا بيهودي آخر في أوائل هذا القرن، كان حبه للمال شديدًا إلى درجة إنه ذهب إلى مكتبة التوراة في القسطنطنية ليشتري كتابًا مقدسًا، لأنه يستطيع شراء العهدي القديم والجديد بثمن أقل ريالاً مما لو اشترى العهد القديم من مكتبة يهودية، وقد سر كثيرًا من قراءة الإنجيل، ولم يمض زمن حتى أحب المسيح وآمن به هو وزوجته، وانتقل إلى سان فرانسيسكو واستقر هناك وفتح مع زوجته فرعًا لتوزيع الكتب المقدسة ووزعا الكتاب في ثلاث وثلاثين لغة، ولما مات الرجل وجد أنه ترك كل أمواله - ما خلا مرتب مدى الحياة لزوجته - لتوزيع الكتاب المقدس لليهود!! ما أكثر ما تعمل نعمة الله في أشر الخطاة! لقد انتهى عطر أريحا وذهبت أشجارها مع الأيام، ولكن عطر هذه القصة مازال ينبعث من صفحات الإنجيل لأنه عطر المسيح الذي قال :  «لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك»0 ​


----------



## bavari nari (20 يونيو 2013)

جمييل


----------

